# Wrightsville/Topsail trout bite?



## NCsurffisher (Jun 27, 2004)

How's the trout fishing in the Wrightsville and Topsail surf been? Anything of size? Eyeing a late week trip... thanks!


----------



## LEADDRAFT (Oct 9, 2001)

I've heard"Rumors" of places like New Topsail inlet.. & mouths of Tidal creeks the past afternoon..


----------



## Bullred (Mar 13, 2010)

The trout fleet was there last weekend. Only saw one boat there yesterday.


----------



## NCsurffisher (Jun 27, 2004)

Thanks guys. Guess I'll have to find out for myself!

I see some nice holes on the Wrightsville Beach webcams. Suspect Topsail is similar.


----------



## NCsurffisher (Jun 27, 2004)

Fishing was surprisingly good, although most everything was small except these two trout (the big one is 24", 4.5 pounds, the smaller one 18"). Most of my fishing was with plugs (night) and jigs/soft plastics (light), although I gave bait fishing a shot just after high tide Friday night. On lures, lots of small blues (kept just these few for the smoker) and small trout and a few flounder (all up to ~14"). On bait, I had small black drum, small sea mullet, croaker, bluefish, rays and skates (and all that in only about 1.5 hours of fishing). The bite felt more like an early fall pattern with schools of small bluefish, specks and flounder marauding bait up against the beach, but obviously there are some nicer fish prowling the beach as well.


----------



## levellinebrad (May 27, 2015)

Very nice.


----------



## gshivar (Aug 29, 2006)

Glad you got 'em. That is a nice trout - larger than any I've got lately and I live here! best - glenn


----------



## Dogfish Dan (Dec 8, 2011)

Glad you got some, let's see what I can do this week...


----------

